
Amazon Selects LA for $5B HQ2 - srhngpr
http://www.citywatchla.com/index.php/la-watchdog/15166-amazon-selects-la-for-5-billion-hq2
======
ry4n413
I think you should change the title to include something along the line of
"According to sources: " or "Unconfirmed".

------
aynsof
"The State has also agreed to waive the burdensome CEQA (California
Environmental Quality Act) for this massive development."

Well that's disappointing.

